# Shipping automatic knives across state lines??



## chevboy167 (Feb 25, 2013)

Need some insight here. Am I correct in reading that NO automatic knife can be shipped over state lines according to federal laws ? How do online retailers or private sellers offer to sell and ship? Some sellers will note that they will not ship to states that outlaw auto knives witch I have no problem with. However some states allow autos to be carried in the non-concealed fashion. Does this mean I would have to purchase an auto out at say a gun/knife show or licensed dealer/retailer in my own state and never take it over state lines??? Any info welcomed. :wave:


----------



## chevboy167 (Mar 4, 2013)

Nobody????...... Nothing?????


----------



## HistoryChannel (Mar 4, 2013)

This site that lists possession and carry laws for each state. 

http://www.awsg.us/automatic-knife-laws-by-state/

Crossing state lines with an automatic knife is illegal unless you are shipping to a dealer or for federal orders, etc. so a manufacturer can ship to a dealer. And dealers can ship to authorized buyers.


----------



## bnemmie (Mar 5, 2013)

Thats a great link HistoryChannel posted. Dealers can ship to you directly if you are an someone who is authorized to carry an auto-knife; (Law Enforcement Officer, Active Duty Military, EMT, ect...). But you have to sign some paperwork declaring you are authorized first. For example, I recently sent my 2550 to back Benchmade to get the main-spring replaced.I had to sign some forms and provide a photo copy of my ID before I could get it shipped back to me. But once I gave them that info, they sent it to me in the mail like any other item. So if you are someone tho is authorized to be in posession of an auto-kinfe, you can hhave it shipped to you no problem.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Mar 5, 2013)

Yup. For example, if you are a paramedic all you have to do is send a form with a copy of your Driver's license (or ID) and Paramedic License. I think the laws are simple enough, just some confusion sometimes.


----------



## chevboy167 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes, i read alot about service personnel and law/emergency personnel able to receive over state lines from an authorized dealer. In my state, it is legal to own and carry an auto as long as it is not concealed. So that means carried outside the pocket. I was wanting to clarify the federal across state line law. I'm not in LEO or a service personel, so I just have to look at gun & knife shows in my state to purchase one if I soo chose. Thanks for the link and info guys. Anyone wanting to add or comment please feel free to do soo.


----------

